# I Kill Conversations



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know what it is about me, but whenever I speak I tend to kill whatever conversation might have happened, or was happening. I can't think of what I might be doing that causes it, but it definitely happens. As I'm typing this, there are at least three SAS threads that I posted on over a day ago, and people just stopped posting. It happens in person and on the phone, too. I analyze everything that I say every time this happens, but I can't find anything that would suggest I am being dismissive or off-putting. 

Maybe people just legitimately don't like me. It's probably a big part of why I haven't had any friends for six months. Either way, I decided I don't need friends anymore. **** them.


----------



## Scryed6698 (Aug 10, 2014)

right there with you buddy except im not too bad with typing stuff usually lol. but yeah ive given up on people in general out there in the real world. lot of backstabbers or fake friends. its really a constant battle and I think the only people I talk to is the few family members I live with and the people @ work.


----------



## Danirella (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't kill conversations exactly but sometimes it seems like what I said makes no difference. I speak and people don't respond to me but to the person who spoke before me. At first I thought it was a fluke. Or that they didn't hear me. But after ten times I got the message...


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I know what you guys mean. It's like im invisible sometimes. I probably killed this conversation thread by posting in it lol. So its true what the op says.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

You're a speaker of the truth , you're a picture thinker , you see the big picture , like most girls do


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

No, I killed this thread.


----------



## Danirella (Aug 12, 2014)

@KyleInSTL 
Are you trying to kill this thread?? =P

@HenDoggy
It is exactly like I am invisible! What is with that? Do you think other people just are unwelcoming? Or do you think it is something else? I mean it seems to happen more around people who .... I don't know.

I seem to experience this more with a group that participates in anime conventions. I get dragged to things with them. But I don't feel it in the board games group I have been dragged to and I never felt this way at the school I work at. I did feel this way once before with a roommate I had in college.


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

At some point no one will post anything in this thread anymore and people are automatically going to think that the last person killed it.

_Inb4 I killed it._


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

I either kill conversations, or what I say completely doesn't matter to anyone.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

For me I think it tends to have something to do with who I'm with. If I'm with close friends family then I can open up and converse all day. But with strangers, especially the louder extroverts, It like I turtle up because I'm afraid they will judge me if I say anything stupid. So I just sit there blend into the background.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Danirella said:


> @KyleInSTL
> Are you trying to kill this thread?? =P


It was a test. Either I would fulfill my own thread killing pattern, or people would run with the joke to say they'd be the killer.

Last one in...


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I killed like 4 other threads earlier this week. I'm a serial thread killer *queues evil laughter* I will kill this one too!


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Noone cares about my conversations either.


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

Steestee said:


> I don't know what it is about me, but whenever I speak I tend to kill whatever conversation might have happened, or was happening. I can't think of what I might be doing that causes it, but it definitely happens. As I'm typing this, there are at least three SAS threads that I posted on over a day ago, and people just stopped posting. It happens in person and on the phone, too. I analyze everything that I say every time this happens, but I can't find anything that would suggest I am being dismissive or off-putting.
> 
> Maybe people just legitimately don't like me. It's probably a big part of why I haven't had any friends for six months. Either way, I decided I don't need friends anymore. **** them.


Try to analyze your conversations. Write them down and put yourself in the shoes of the other person and think of what kills the conversation. I have the same problem but have been able to identify my faults and can somewhat maintain a conversation for a minute or so... Haha... Not much :x


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry but your thread title made me piss myself :lol not because it's inherently funny, just the bluntness of it. 

I can totally relate to what you're saying though. I often get the feeling that I kill conversations, especially over the internet or text messages! I've tried re-reading them to see if I perhaps said something offensive or didn't give them anything to expand upon but I'm at a loss to know what it is I say that has the undesired effect :con


----------



## LivetoRead (Jun 23, 2014)

yea I get the same feeling sometimes. Actually most of my life it feels that way. Maybe it's because I'm more sensitive to it, other people may not get the same vibe of being put off or a conversation killer. I try to just go with the flow but it can be upsetting if it happens a lot.


----------



## Daysleeper (Mar 30, 2014)

I have this problem as well. Whenever I add to a conversation, people straight up ignore me. Even when I know for sure they heard me, they act as if I hadn't even spoken. 

After replaying many conversations over and over in my head, I've noticed that most of the time it's something I did wrong. Sometimes my tone or my wording is off. Or I just didn't say something that people can really reply to.


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

NO conversations kill you


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

No, I'm the thread killer. It's a burden I've been dragging for over ten years.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I guess from reading this thread, we all have replied to threads only to have them die after our post.

Glad I'm not alone in that. Even here on SAS, a thread will seem to be thriving and then as soon as I reply, the metaphorical cardiac monitor on the thread flatlines. Happens all of the time to me.

Sorry for killing this thread too.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Crickets*


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> I guess from reading this thread, we all have replied to threads only to have them die after our post.
> 
> Glad I'm not alone in that. Even here on SAS, a thread will seem to be thriving and then as soon as I reply, the metaphorical cardiac monitor on the thread flatlines. Happens all of the time to me.
> 
> Sorry for killing this thread too.


No worries. Now this thread will surely be put out of it's misery since I have now posted in it.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I can relate to you. I don't know if it is just paranoia, but I always feel cautious of what I am about to say or said will come off as wrong.


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Nessie91 said:


> *Crickets*


Tumbleweed:lurk


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

Yo, i am THE conversation killer. It will alll end here...


----------



## furament (Jul 27, 2013)

die! happy thread.die!!!!!!


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

You're the social assassin  jk I do it all the time. It doesn't really matter at the end of the day.


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

Let's use our power for good! Find a poorly written thread or a question so dumb and pointless that it would only aggravate people. And KILL IT! spares the mods having to deal with potential drama


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

I dont kill conversations, people just ignore me continuing talking with each other..


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd say people tend to disregard what I have to say, but I don't really participate in conversations


----------



## Ladymalis (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh mann do I hate that, happens to me all the time. Reason why I tend to avoid most convos, can't stand that awkward silence. My monotone voice surely contributes, but hey least your not alone.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I can't even start conversations.


----------



## Born an Alien (Aug 15, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> For me I think it tends to have something to do with who I'm with. If I'm with close friends family then I can open up and converse all day. But with strangers, especially the louder extroverts, It like I turtle up because I'm afraid they will judge me if I say anything stupid. So I just sit there blend into the background.


Hey, that's me! I just said that on another thread half an hour ago. I have been in two groups where we had to give feedback to each other. In one I got like: "Oh, I like you coz you're so bubbly" from about 10 shy people. Then in the other I got: "You're the person I relate to the least, coz you are so reserved. I get the feeling that you're judgemental" etc. These were the kind of people who were hugging and dancing with each other by the third time we met, which all made it harder for me to trust them, coz no one seemed to show their cards, everyone just seemed to be putting up a facade, and I don't trust facades.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Ladymalis said:


> Oh mann do I hate that, happens to me all the time. Reason why I tend to avoid most convos, can't stand that awkward silence. My monotone voice surely contributes, but hey least your not alone.


The awkward silence is the worst. I sometimes find myself playing with my phone as a distraction; even if I'm not actually using it.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Just yesterday I posted a topic here about something that scared me. Hours later, 1 response.

At work yesterday, I actually said hi to a co-worker who was talking to someone else but heard them mumble "[my name] ****ing sucks." As I walked away and they stopped talking.

I just can't seem to relate to anyone whether here on SAS or elsewhere

I am the weird one, I am the lone wolf, I am the conversation killer.


----------



## ShyNardilUser (Jul 22, 2014)

Maybe you guys are talking too quietly and people don't hear what you say? Or maybe (being that you all have social anxiety I assume) you look very uncomfortable when you are talking with acquaintances/strangers, which makes them feel uncomfortable talking to you? Or maybe you judge yourself too harshly (which people with social anxiety do) and you aren't noticing that sometimes other people make comments and nobody responds to them....but when it happens to you you take it so personally that you think you killed the conversation and you get even more anxious/awkard about saying anything else...and now whenever you say something you think you have a good chance of being ignored, which makes you say it less confidently and give you a better chance of actually being ignored?


----------



## j0akes (Oct 11, 2016)

Let me necro the **** out of this thread. 


Yeah basicaly I'm noticing a I do this as well.


I play this game online, and theres a chat room on the front page of the forum...


I watch the chat for a little and it looks light and funny. And I decide to pipe in.


For a while it was okay, and people were laughing at what I said, etc etc. But after a certian point, the conversation kind of died off, or people started leaving. And I can't help but think it's me.




Anyways, you're not alone!


----------



## Astynk (Oct 8, 2016)

I can't imagine how a conversation between two human beings is even possible.

They say something to me, I can't come up with what to reply... or the other way around, I say something, they don't reply. The conversation is killed.

When I see two people talking, I feel torn apart. How the hell are they doing it?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I can relate to this


----------



## pollutedessence (Aug 18, 2014)

Threads are kind of different, so I don't think you should count those. lol I ask questions all the time on here and people never reply. lol They might not feel like opening up or maybe they don't think I'm genuine. Oh, well. 
Are you being negative at all in these conversations or coming off as too assertive? Do you ask the other person questions to keep the conversation going? 

I love my Mom, but when she can't think of anything else new that happened she just stops talking and it's so awkward. I usually try to keep the conversation going with questions or what's going on in the moment, but every now and then there's this really long *** awkward silence between us. She never really asks me questions or seems interested in my life, but I know that's not the case. She's just socially awkward too.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

I was totally going to say "OMG ME TOO!!!" but then look at all of us posting the same thing haha we are all the thread killers. Let's get t-shirts


----------



## Basics (Oct 11, 2016)

Often this comes down to timing, place, energy, and your general vibe. Where are you killing conversation? Are you in a generally good mood?

Are you asking them questions? I need to know more before I can pinpoint the problem.


----------

